# Uniform help question



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which branch of the armed services this man was in, dates around 1942 onwards.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Looks like the Scruffy Despondents Corps to me.

Sorry Cabby I cannot help - I was only just born.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like an army chaplin to me.:serious:
Jan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cabby,

Could be the 8th Army Gold Cross on Shield Sleeve Badge, see link below for more details.

http://collections.ushmm.org/search/catalog/irn61173

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

British 8th Army, based on the Crusader cross;

http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/30078775

lots of information on that page.....

they did NOT use the Red Crusader Cross due to potential conflict with the Red Cross Society, there are a couple of versions in slightly different colours for different times.

Sorry to disagree with the post above, but that was 1944 and the question was about 1942....

agree with peejay (below) he was a Major.

Hope that fits what you are trying to find out...

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Maybe a Major in the 8th Army ?










http://www.mazzaforte.com/UmbertideHistory.html

Pete


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> British 8th Army, based on the Crusader cross;
> 
> http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/30078775
> 
> ...


No need to disagree Dave, main query was re badge and date mentioned by OP was 1942 onwards.

The link was to depict badge and further description, just so happened the story related to 1944.

The devil is in the detail.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for your help, so we think it is the 8th Army and he is a Major.


----------

